# Look what I found in MA!



## Crossocheilus (29 May 2014)

So today I went to my local MA to get some mini blood worms which they ran out of and instead walked away with this:


What do think of that?  I was amazed to get such a nice couple of pieces from MA, it cost me £17 not too bad I think.


----------



## Andy D (29 May 2014)

I am confused. Is that the right picture? When you say 'pieces' I think wood/rock and not fish.


----------



## allan angus (29 May 2014)

Andy D said:


> I am confused. Is that the right picture? When you say 'pieces' I think wood/rock and not fish.


yep me 2 !!!!!!!!!! think u got your pics mixed lol...........


----------



## Crossocheilus (29 May 2014)

Ahhh no sorry guys trust me it was some nice wood ill try to change it 
ohh technology. ..[DOUBLEPOST=1401384921][/DOUBLEPOST]Ok to be honest I don't know what i'm doing, how do you add pictures from camera roll on android?? 
oh this isn't going well


----------



## Crossocheilus (29 May 2014)

[DOUBLEPOST=1401386178][/DOUBLEPOST]Nope still not working

This thread is a waste of space i'm sorry...[DOUBLEPOST=1401386383][/DOUBLEPOST]

 Whew i had to make it my avatar but here it is...


----------



## Andy D (29 May 2014)

That looks nice!


----------



## Crossocheilus (29 May 2014)

I know and from Maidenhead Aquatics no less! I was pretty chuffed with such a find!


----------



## Lewis G (29 May 2014)

At least you are able to post pictures! Wood looks nice, a rare thing to get good, cheap wood.


----------



## allan angus (29 May 2014)

yea  nice one looks like a good find


----------

